#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  16 снов царя Пасенади и их разъяснение Буддой

## Бо

Источник

(77 Mahasupina Jataka: The Sixteen Dreams)

1.	Четыре чёрных быка сошлись рыча, поднимая пыль с большим шумом из четырёх главных направлений, каждый в намерении начать битву на королевском дворе. Зрители страстно жаждали увидеть их битву, с ликованием хлопая в ладони. Но быки лишь имитировали битву, они лишь рычали  и рыли копытами землю и в итоге так и разошлись без битвы. Люди были очень разочарованы тем, что не смогли увидеть хорошую битву. 

Дорогой царь, этот сон никак не повлияет на тебя и твоих людей ни при твоей жизни, ни при моей. Это означает перемену погоды и климата из-за безнравственных и несправедливых правителей, которые придут к власти в дни мирового упадка. В нужное время не будет дождя. Фермеры будут смотреть в небо, ожидая дождя для пахоты. Тем временем, тёмные дождевые тучи придут и затянут всё небо. Начнутся гром и молния. Фермеры будут готовы к пахоте, остальные будут заносить вещи в дом, которые выставили на улицу сушиться. Но ожидаемого дождя не будет, потому что тучи уйдут в другом направлении, как быки в твоём сне. Печаль людей, ожидающих дождя, сменится страданием.


2.	Крохотные растения и кусты пробились из земли. Они выросли не более чем на несколько дюймов, зацвели и принесли большие плоды.

Дорогой царь, в далеком будущем, когда наступит конец мира, рожденные люди будут похотливыми и будут иметь короткую продолжительность жизни. Они будут создавать семейные пары очень рано. Дети будут беременеть и рожать детей. 

3. Коровы сосут молоко у своих собственных новорожденных телят.

Дорогой царь, этот сон говорит, что молодые люди в будущем не будут заботиться о своих пожилых родителях. Родителям придется работать для своих детей в качестве слуг и поддерживать их существование.

4.	Несколько мужчин заменили сильных взрослых быков, которые тянули первые телеги в караване слабыми молодыми телятами. Поскольку молодые телята были слишком слабы, чтобы тянуть ношу, они отказались тянуть телеги. Поэтому караван остановился.

Дорогой царь, этот сон говорит о том, что будущие правители проглядят интеллектуалов и отдадут высшие посты министров, дипломатические посты и судебные посты невоспитанным, невежественным людям и создадут неразбериху в правительстве. В итоге интеллектуалов призовут на помощь, но они откажут в помощи и правительство падёт с крахом.

5.	Я видел удивительную лошадь с двумя ртами на каждой стороне головы, которая ела двумя сторонами одновременно. Она жадно ела.

Дорогой царь, когда наступит конец мира, правители у власти будут безответственными, они назначат жадных людей на высшие посты власти. Эти лживые судьи, слепые к истине и честности, будут брать взятки у обоих сторон как ненасытная лошадь с двумя ртами.

6.	Несколько людей держали очень дорогой золотой кубок. Они умоляли старую лису помочиться в него, и ужасный зверь сделал это.

Дорогой царь, в далеком будущем, коррумпированные правители даже будучи из людьми благородного происхождения, не доверяя своим благородным сынам, отдадут приоритет низкорожденным, это принизит благородное наследие и разрушит его, поднимая низкорожденных. Неудивительно, благородные отдадут своих дочерей замуж за глупых и невоспитанных, но богатых чтобы выжить; что подобно старой лисе, которая мочится в золотой кубок.

7.	Мужчина плел веревку и конец веревки положил у своих ног. Старая голодная лисица, которая пряталась под скамьёй, ела сплетенную веревку так быстро, что мужчина вил её не зная об этом.

В далеком будущем, женщины будут желать мужчин, спиртные напитки, дорогие одежды, драгоценности и измены. Они будут пренебрегать своим домом, будут закладывать или продавать ценные вещи и всё, что с трудом заработали их мужья, как ненасытные лисицы.

8.	 У дворцовых ворот стоял большой кувшин полный до краёв. Вокруг него стояли пустые кувшины. Люди приходили отовсюду  с сосудами, полными воды и лили её в кувшин, который был уже полон, не глядя на пустые сосуды, стоящие рядом. Вода лилась напрасно и уходила в землю. Но они продолжали приходить тысячами и лили воду в один кувшин.

Когда мир придёт к упадку, страны и их правители станут бедными. Запросы этих самолюбивых правителей станут больше и вся страна будет тяжело работать на них, пренебрегая своими собственными пустыми хранилищами. Все собранное будет наполнять лишь королевские хранилища, которое будет переполнено как полный кувшин, а остальная страна, обычные граждане, будут похожи на пустые кувшины.

9.	Мне снился глубокий пруд с пологими берегами, с плотными зарослями цветов лотоса, к которому приходили животные отовсюду на водопой. К удивлению, вода в центре пруда была грязной, когда у берегов, откуда приходили дикие животные, вода была кристально чистой.

В далеком будущем, правители будут становиться коррумпированными все больше и больше, они будут жестокими и злобными, Они будут жить за счёт больших взяток и никогда не будут судить по справедливости. Они никогда не проявят сострадания к своим подданным и будут притеснять их как сжимают сахарный тростник на фабрике, чтобы накопить богатства. Неспособные платить высокие налоги, наложенные на них своими правителями, обычные граждане будут покидать свои деревни и города перемещаясь к  границе как беженцы, отчего центр страны станет заброшенным, в то время как удаленные области вдоль границы будут полны людей, также как пруд в твоем сне.


10.	Рис варился в котле, но не был хорошо приготовлен. Одна часть риса выглядела сырой, одна часть выглядела сухой и не сваренной, и другая часть выглядела хорошо приготовленной.

В будущем, Благородные, Брахманы, торговцы, обычные жители и даже фермеры будут следовать коррумпированным правителям. В конечном итоге, даже святые и боги той земли станут безнравственными. Даже небеса над той землей будут потревожены и ветра, дующие на ней будут буйными и жестокими. Природа будет опустошать человека и его цивилизации. В одних местах сильные дожди уничтожат зерно, а в другом месте засуха уничтожит урожай. Как рис в котле, одна страна не будет обладать одинаковыми характеристиками на всем своем протяжении.

11. Кислую пахту меняли на дорогостоящий сандал по цене золота. 

В далеком будущем, когда мои учения забудутся, появятся бесстыжие, алчные бхиккху, которые будут проповедовать мои учения, забывая о Истине, ради своих желудков. Их проповеди не приведут к Нирване. Они будут использовать красивые слова и голоса, чтобы поощрять поклонников приносить им дорогостоящие одежды, вкусную еду и всё для комфорта. Другие опустятся так низко, что будут проповедовать за любые маленькие предложенные деньги. Эти жадные бхикку будут менять мои бесценные учения, которые ведут человека к освобождению от страдания, на простую одежду, несколько монет и вкусную еду. Это и есть обмен дорогостоящего сандалового дерева на кислую пахту в твоем сне.

12.	Сухие тыквы, которые обычно плавают на поверхности воды, тонут в воде.

Во время правления несправедливый правителей в далеком будущем, низкорожденные станут благородными, потому что правители будут предпочитать их вместо настоящего благородства. То низкорожденное благородство будет высоко признаваться и размещаться в правительстве, и настоящее благородство потонет в бедности как сухие тыквы. 

13.	Огромные камни плавали на поверхности воды как сухие тыквы.

В будущем, над словами благородных будут смеяться и будут игнорировать. Те слова не достигнут людских сердец. Это случится и в монашеской общине и люди будут склонны уважать коррумпированных монахов, поворачиваясь спиной к интеллектуалам. Слова мудрости снесёт ветром как эти камни.

14.	 Крохотные лягушки, не больше чем миниатюрные цветы, преследовали огромных змей и жадно поедали их.

Когда наступит конец мира,  мужчины будут настолько похотливыми, что они будут делать всё, чтобы их жены были счастливы. Их сильная страсть приведет к тому, что их жены завладеют всеми их ценностями. Жены станут во главе дома. Эти жены сделают своих мужей рабами, не сказав ни слова и будут относиться к ним как к слугам, также как крохотные лягушки поедают змей во сне.

15.	Отвратительная , противная деревенская ворона летела, сопровождаемая утками с золотыми перьями.

В отдаленном будущем, будут слабовольные коварные правители, которые ничего не будут знать о правильных способах управления. Опасаясь восстания, они будут продвигать по службе своих лакеев, брадобреев, банщиков в ряды благородных, игнорируя настоящих благородных. Униженные в бедности, настоящие благородные будут терпеть унижение также как утки, которые сопровождают отвратительную ворону во сне.

16.	Козлы преследовали волков и поедали их. При виде козлов, волки убегали и прятались в лесах, воя в страхе.

Когда мир будет в упадке, низкорожденные, получившие благородство по воле коварных правителей, будут требовать поместья и титулы настоящих благородных. Когда настоящие благородные пойдут в суд за справедливым решением, то будут побиты и подвержены пыткам, затем их возьмут за глотку и отбросят обратно со словами насмешки. Запуганные благородные передадут свою собственность низким фаворитам и спрячутся в страхе как волки во сне. Точно также, коррумпированные злые монахи будут беспокоить и изводить скромных добродетельных монахов, которые покинут монастыри и уйдут в джунгли.

----------

Aion (26.11.2015), Chhyu Dorje (27.11.2015), Shus (26.11.2015), Ассаджи (26.11.2015), Гошка (27.11.2015), Йен (26.11.2015)

----------


## Жека

Мне нравится п. 14 )

----------

Chhyu Dorje (27.11.2015)

----------


## Эфрон

- Отчего сегодня у вас печальные лица?

Они сказали ему:

- В эту ночь каждый из нас видел сон, и мы потому печальны, что некому истолковать их.

Тогда Иосиф сказал им:

- Один Бог, как Всеведущий, может, если захочет, открыть значение сна людям, боящимся Его. Расскажите каждый свой сон. Бог откроет вам через меня их значение.

Главный виночерпий рассказал ему такой сон:

- Я видел пред собою виноградник, а в нем виноградную лозу. На лозе выросли три молодые ветви, которые дали зрелые ягоды. У меня в руках была чаша фараона. Я взял и подал ее в руки фараона.

На это Иосиф ответил ему:

- Вот что значит твой сон: три ветви - это три дня. Через три дня фараон вспомнит о тебе, смилуется над тобой и, освободив отсюда, снова назначит тебя на прежнюю должность. Тогда, как и прежде, ты подашь чашу фараону. Вспомни же обо мне, господин мой, когда тебе будет хорошо, и окажи мне благодеяние. Я прошу упомянуть про меня фараону и освободить меня отсюда. Ведь меня украли из земли Еврейской. В вашей же стороне я тоже не совершал никакого преступления, и если меня посадили в тюрьму, то только по злобе.

Когда главный хлебодар увидел, что Иосиф так хорошо истолковал сон его другу, он сказал Иосифу:

- Я также видел сон: мне снилось, что на голове у меня находятся три корзинки со всякой пищей. Прилетали птицы и клевали пишу с головы моей.

Иосиф ответил ему:

- Вот что значит твой сон: три корзины - это три дня. Через три дня фараон снимет с тебя голову и повесит тебя на дереве; и птицы будут клевать тело твое.

На третий день, день своего рождения, фараон устроил пир для всех вельмож своих и слуг. На этом пиру он вспомнил про главного виночерпия и главного хлебодара и приказал привести их обоих. Расследовав их дело, фараон велел главного хлебодара повесить, а главного виночерпия возвратить на прежнюю почетную должность. Этот же виночерпий совершенно забыл про Иосифа и не упомянул об нем фараону.

Два года спустя фараону приснился удивительный сон. Он видел, будто стоит у реки, и вот из нее вышли семь сытых коров, хороших на вид и тучных телом. Эти коровы стали пастись на речном берегу. После них из реки вышли семь других коров, худых на вид и тощих телом. Они стали пастись подле первых. Вдруг эти семь худых коров пожрали семь других тучных. Несмотря на это, они не насытились и остались такими же худыми, какими и были. На этом фараон проснулся. Уснув снова, он увидел другой сон: на одном стебле поднялись семь полных и хороших колосьев; после них выросли семь других колосьев, тощих и иссушенных ветром. Эти тощие колосья пожрали семь полных.

Сон ужасно смутил проснувшегося фараона. Он призвал всех волхвов и мудрецов Египта и рассказал им сон. Ни один из них не мог растолковать этого сна: разве могут служащие бесам волхвы понять непостижимые тайны Небесного Бога? Этим фараон был сильно опечален. Тогда главный виночерпий вспомнил об Иосифе, растолковавшим ему сон в тюрьме, и сказал фараону:

- Теперь только, господин мой, я вспомнил о своем грехе. Когда ты разгневался на нас, рабов твоих, и посадил меня и главного хлебодара в тюрьму, так каждый из нас в одну ночь увидел сон, касающийся его будущей жизни. Там же жил с нами молодой еврей, раб Пентефрия. Ему мы рассказали наши сны, и он истолковал их. Как он сказал, так и сбылось: меня ты, царь, помиловал и назначил на прежнюю должность, его же приказал предать смерти.

Услышав это, фараон обрадовался и приказал поспешно привести Иосифа из тюрьмы. Его остригли и переменили ему одежду, потому что, как узник, он очень оброс и одет был в рубища. Иосиф предстал пред фараоном и его вельможами. Фараон сказал ему:

- Я слышал, что ты весьма мудр и смышлен и умеешь толковать сны. Я видел сон, который никто не может объяснить мне. Объясни же ты его.

Иосиф отвечал:

- Вышний Бог может, если захочет, открыть людям непостижимые тайны. Без Бога невозможно узнать ни о каком благом предзнаменовании.

Тогда фараон при всех вельможах начал рассказывать Иосифу свой сон о тучных и худых коровах, о полных и тощих колосьях, о том, как худые пожрали тучных и тощие полных, о чем уже сказано выше.

Иосиф, преисполненный пророческого духа, стал толковать сон и предсказывать будущее, как в течение семи лет будет богатство и изобилие плодов по всей Египетской земле, на что указывают семь сытых коров и семь полных колосьев. По истечении этих лет, будет сильный голод, на что указывают худые коровы, съевшие тучных, и семь тощих колосьев, которые пожрали полных и не насытились. Про прежнее изобилие везде забудется, и голод истощит всю землю. Земного плодородия не будет и в помине вследствие голода, который наступит через семь лет, - и этот голод будет очень тяжел.

- А что это сбудется непременно, видно из того, что Бог одно и то же открыл тебе, царь, в двух снах: о коровах и колосьях. Теперь прими совет убогого раба твоего: выбери мудрого и разумного человека и поставь его начальником над всей Египетской землей. В течение этих наступающих семи плодородных лет нужно собирать пятую часть всех произведений Египетской земли. Пшеницу и всякий хлеб нужно складывать в царские кладовые. Точно также и по всем городам пусть собирают и хранят хлеб, чтобы запасти пищу на семь лет голода, иначе весь Египет погибнет от него.

http://idrp.ru/zhitiya-svyatih-lib367/

----------


## Максим&

Интересно, хоть одно столетие за последние 4-5 тысяч лет, время существования цивилизаций, сможет не подпасть под одно из так называемых "откровений". 
А если ещё и воображение есть...Я когда то в нострадамусовых центуриях разглядел падение небоскребов в Америке в 2001 г.

----------


## Эделизи

:Smilie:

----------


## sergey

> Сообщение № 14
> 
> http://www.forum.theravada.ru/viewto...p=48793#p48793


Не знаю, откуда взято, что джатаки датируются временем Ашоки. 
http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=1544.0
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post570793

----------

Shus (26.11.2015), Ассаджи (26.11.2015)

----------

